# Home Insurance



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

This is dangerously off topic, but I've found that you need to switch homeowners policy every few years. Otherwise it will just increase every year (by way more than basic inflation)


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I change insurance every 1-2 years. I've been told by one company I was leaving that "it's bad for my insurance score to change frequently". I despise insurance. Even with lumber prices they way they are I was able to get my homeowners rate lower by changing.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> This is dangerously off topic, but I've found that you need to switch homeowners policy every few years. Otherwise it will just increase every year (by way more than basic inflation)


Great topic! I'm going to split this out.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Agree. To increase the ease of shopping around, I eliminated my escrow account last year. That said, it pays off on Texas. Inevitably a massive hailstorm will wipe out my roof every 4 years.


----------

